# Bob Martin, My little friend Meadow Hay



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

are all meadow hays the same, i was buying a different one but got this the other day and find its much easier to get out the bag than the other stuff i buy due to the pieces being smaller
does it make any difference?
should he be eating any perticulare hay?
timothy? Meadow etc? x


----------

